

Ask HN: Would you take a job that might suck over an already bad one ? - f2ender

I have been very unhappy at my current employer for a while now. It's very frustrating to come to work every day in the morning. The work is very boring and I'm not doing anything important. Also, my personal life has started suffering because I just don't feel like doing anything due to my mind being asleep/numb at work all day. The good part is however, that the people are nice, there's flexible timings and there isn't a ton of pressure. The work, however, is menial and I am not learning anything new at all.<p>Now I have an offer from a big corporate firm's IT department. From conversations, they are really eager to hire me but here's my initial feelings about it. The project 'sounds' interesting but I don't have a good feeling about the people I'd be working with. It also seems there will be a lot of  pressure to perform and the environment will be very corporate-ish (as compared to the laid-back casual environment at my current job).<p>If I don't take the corporate job, I'm afraid I'd be stuck at my current place doing menial work (which, at this point, is very boring and I'm not learning anything new). Also, the my current team (despite being nice) just talks about building a world-changing product but I (through my experience) know that the product won't be successful (the team has been working on it for 3 years and there still isn't anything to show for it). The corporate job could end up being worse with worse people and a worse project.<p>What would you do in such a situation ? Any anecdotes/advice from past experiences will be much appreciated!<p>thanks!
======
Tichy
What don't you like about the people at the new job? Maybe they are not as bad
as you think?

~~~
f2ender
I didn't get a good vibe when I went in for the interviews. I didn't think I
would fit it very well.

~~~
Tichy
Maybe the were just a little bit nerdy... In any case, your old job sounds so
horrible that I would try anything to quit. But there must be more than 2 jobs
in the world?

~~~
smwhreyebelong
Well, of all the jobs I could like, I narrowed it down to two. And of those
two, only one of them made the offer. So even though I liked the position at
first, I wasn't so sure after I was done with the interviews.

I think I'll give the team another shot and try to talk to a senior person
about what I would be doing and what my role and responsibilities will be.

------
dnsworks
All jobs will suck. The key is to find a way to be happy that doesn't involve
basing the entirety of your personal identity on your day job. Or just take
lots of drugs.

~~~
f2ender
Well, I guess it's more of the delusion of my team at my current workplace
that's causing a lot of mental pain. Too many people thinking they are the
greatest developer ever and that their ideas are world-changing. The
management apparently has similar delusions of grandeur.

After a day of seeing all this and good ideas being scoffed at, I feel so
listless and drained that I don't feel like doing anything.

